# Replacement brass fitting for HPFP inlet?



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

Does anyone know where I could find a replacement brass fuel inlet fitting for the high pressure fuel pump? Unbelievably, it sounds like these are only sold with the fuel pump itself, despite the fact they seem to be a problematic part when when R&R'ing the pump.

To be clear, when viewing the installed pump from the front of the car, I'm referring to the fuel inlet fitting on the left, not the banjo/bamboo outlet fitting on the right, as discussed in this post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ions-help!!&highlight=fuel+pump+fitting+brass

I'd be very grateful to anyone that could point me in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

i should have one, i take a picture of what i have 2m


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

Holy cow, that'd be awesome if you have one! Let me know, kind sir 

Update: I've had absolutely zero luck so far calling the dealership, local VW shops, ECSTuning, etc.


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

any of these it?


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

The only one it could possibly be is the one on the right in your pic, but I can't see the other end. If the other end is a tiny little hole with a captive ball bearing looking thing in it, then that's what I need.

But if the other end is a like a schrader valve stem, then it's the bleeder valve that fits on the top of the pump used to bleed off pressure before beginning work on the pump.

Update: In fact, looking at these pics of the pump fitting on ECSTuning's website, http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.0T/Search/Fuel_Pump/ES1304269/, I'd say that fitting on the right of your pic is probably not the part, as the flare end doesn't look nearly deep enough


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone know of any good used parts sellers or salvagers online?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is the replacement fitting for the HPFP that we stock -


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

if what ecs posted is what you want. u can buy it at the dealer also


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

I actually had already spoken at length with a rep at ECS, and, unfortunately, the item you've posted here is the schrader-style bleeder valve on the top of the pump. I'm pretty convinced that, for whatever godforsaken reason, VW only sells replacement bleeder valves and replacement banjo or hose barb fittings, but not the fuel inlet fitting.

For what it's worth, I ended up speaking to a really friend rep at APR named Evan, who was so kind as to sell me a replacement fuel inlet fitting off an old pump they had laying around.

Here's one for APR!:beer:


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

i still dont get what u need. are u talking about the part that bolt to the pump with 2 tamper poof torxs? if so i had one lol


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

No, the part I was trying to find is the large, threaded brass female flare fitting in these pictures: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.0T/Search/Fuel_Pump/ES1899476/

I appreciate you looking for and taking pics of what you had, man. You went above and beyond the call of normal forum member duty, and for that, I thank you!


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

isnt that the one on the right i posted? got to be


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

No, I don't believe so. The one you posted appears to not have a deep enough flare joint, threads that are too coarse, and I bet if you spun it around to look at the tip, you'd find a schrader valve.


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

na, it for the lines no valve. i have tons i work at a dealer. the valve has a 13mm head. this one a 15 or 17mm soemthing like that


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, maybe that is the case, but I couldn't tell from the picture. Anyhow, I do appreciate it all the same, and you may want to keep tabs on that part in case you or a friend ever needs it!


----------



## tomlee337 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Stripped brass fitting*

Does anyone know where i can pick up a part like this?










I stripped this fitting and now i need another one, but don't want to pay for a new HPFP. Or, can I modify this in any way and use a hose with some clamps?


----------



## kjr6306 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I have all 3 fittings laying around. Do you need the schrader valve other one?


----------



## tomlee337 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the reply but I just ended up getting another hpfp off a 2007 A3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njlee0100 (May 3, 2020)

*brass fitting*

do you still have the fitting in the plastic bag ? really stuggling it has snapped on my 2.0fsi engine thanks


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

njlee0100 said:


> do you still have the fitting in the plastic bag ? really stuggling it has snapped on my 2.0fsi engine thanks


So you have the banjo bolt on the low pressure fuel inlet side?

This?
https://www.autohausaz.com/pn/06F12...RHMYD8wP3nkPdUZK8u383gqvgxhq6yPYaArD9EALw_wcB

Are you in the UK? Most, if not all, in the states are bamboo fittings. If in the UK,, this site may be better to locate a spare fitting of that sort; https://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,3.0.html


----------



## GolfVGTI079 (5 mo ago)

Question for anyone regarding obdboost's picture; The barbed fitting in the picture. Does anyone know the thread size or where I could get a brand new one?


----------



## GolfVGTI079 (5 mo ago)

I pulled this picture from another thread, but I need a replacement barbed fitting on the inlet side I believe? Can I use just a generic barbed fitting, or does the hole need to be that size? Does anyone know where I can find something like that from OEM?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

GolfVGTI079 said:


> Does anyone know the thread size or where I could get a brand new one?


Barbed fitting PN: 06F-127-213-C
FCP Euro and ECS Tuning has it, but it is more than $75 USD. 

If you search you may find it for less: Volkswagen-vw GTI Union - 06F127213C | Jim Ellis Volkswagen, Atlanta GA

Would be better to start a thread asking for any spares one may ship to you. 
Besides thread size and pitch; it needs to be the correct depth as well, because it butts against a sealing washer inside for sealing. 

*If you remove the fitting while the HPFP is mounted, the sealing washer may drop out and be lost.*


----------

